# Calling all Halloween Snobs in PA, DE, NY, and NJ!



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

*Halloween Snob*

_noun_
*1.* a person who believes himself or herself an expert or connoisseur in the art and celebration of Halloween.
2. a home haunter that refuses to recognize blow up decorations as valid, scary, and/or environmentally friendly.


So hello everyone, my name is Jason and I am a Halloween Snob.
Now that the formalities are out of the way, lets get right to it. I am considering hosting a get together this Sunday, June, 22 2014 from 1 to 3PM at my home in North Wales, PA. (Philadelphia Suburb)

The purpose of the meeting is to reorganize, socialize, and share/demonstrate our knowledge for the groups benefit. 
At the moment, I am constructing a garage haunt maze in a 16 x 16 space and although I admit to being a control freak, I would like to open it up for some creative input to both our local haunters and members of this website.

Please respond to me privately with your cell number and email address and lets discuss a date that works for the majority of you to meet.

I will be posting images of my progress on both my website (www.halloweensnob.com) and on a private thread in this forum. I encourage everyone to share with me your thoughts and ideas of what you like and what you don't. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janna Fugler (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't make the party but I hope you all have a great time. I must admit my neighbor "believes" her house is the bombdiggity at Halloween because she has thousands tied up in inflatables in her yard! SMH.....Boo! Really? My name is Janna and I am obviously a Halloween Snob.
However, I have been treated like a door mat by the pro haunters at conventions. Home Haunters are just out to have fun and provide an avenue for those families that can't afford upwards to $50 a tkt to go thru a pro haunt. So HHs are not taking the pro haunt revenue at all and I find it offensive some would scoff at HHs at all. HHs are not paid, everyone is a volunteer, do not have revenue and we foot the bill at our own expense just to see families and kids having good ol timey fun. Many HHs are good down home folks wanting to learn as much as they can to host the most awesome HH they can afford.
Rant over-thx.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't make this one either, my band is playing. I will soon though, especially if you have them every month or two. Good luck!


----------

